# Diablo Bosskill Inferno Witch Doctor PoV



## LordSchrotty (31. Mai 2012)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Guten Abend,
[/font]​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Ich und meine Gruppe (Witch Doctor, Demon Hunter, Monk) haben am 29.05.12 Diablo im Inferno Modus umgehauen. Da es nur sehr wenige Movies gibt, wo ein Witch Doctor am Kill beteiligt ist, habe ich unseren Kill mal aufgenommen und hochgeladen. 

[/font]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IhVpm9-g1Xk [font="Arial, sans-serif"]

Die Taktik an sich werde ich nicht gross erläutern. Wenn es dennoch jemanden interessiert, kann er/sie mich gerne kontaktieren. 

[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Zu meiner Skillung:[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
http://eu.battle.net...UXPQ!WeU!aaaZZb[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
Ich habe bei dieser Skillung vor allem darauf geschaut, dass ich überlebe =). Deswegen der ganze movement speed + die kleineren Adds. Der Slow ist für die addphasen, da wir diese einfach "umherziehen" bis sie sterben. Das Totem und die Giftpfeile sind denke ich selbsterklärend. [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Noch in paar Daten:[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]30k dps --> 2.46 attackspeed[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]10k leben[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]150 von jedem Wiederstand[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
Abschliessend ist zu sagen, dass ich das ganze Spiel effektiv mit einem Demon Hunter durchgespielt habe. Sprich wir haben nichts übersprungen durch das Kaufen von Waypoints oder ähnlichem. Mein Charakter besitzt demnach eine Spielzeit von 90 Stunden.[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
Für Fragen oder Tipps zu den einzelnen Bossen im Inferno Modus dürft Ihr mich auch gerne kontaktieren.
[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]MFG[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Schrotty[/font]


----------



## Potpotom (31. Mai 2012)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde ja weisse schrift nehmen... das ist dann noch etwas witziger.

Gz zum Kill.
:-)


----------



## LordSchrotty (31. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde ja weisse schrift nehmen... das ist dann noch etwas witziger.
> 
> Gz zum Kill.
> :-)



hmm, sehe ich erst jetzt =) ein Teil davon ist aus dem Diablo 3 Forum kopiert, deswegen die Schriftfarbe ^^.


----------

